# Apache24 PHP5 Module?



## koma (May 13, 2013)

Is there a module for php54 for apache24? At the moment if I select the php5 module for apache it require*s* apache22 as *a* dependency.

Using fastcgi it's a problem because *I* need to use php_admin_value in the HTTP configuration (multiple vhost*s*).

Already set the make.conf:


```
APACHE_VERSION=24
DEFAULT_APACHE_VERSION=24
DEFAULT_MYSQL_VER=56
```


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2013)

koma said:
			
		

> Already set the make.conf:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


These are not the correct ones and should not be set in make.conf. The correct setting would be:

```
APACHE_PORT=www/apache24
```
See /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk.


----------



## koma (May 15, 2013)

I've read the /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.apache.mk like three times and every single time I've totally ignored the  
	
	



```
APACHE_PORT= www/apache22
```
 directive.

Shame on me.


----------

